# Barclays Premier League 18-20 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 14, 2010)

18 Dec 14:45 Sunderland v Bolton  2.10 3.30 3.60 +53  
18 Dec 17:00 Arsenal v Stoke  1.28 5.50 11.00 +53  
18 Dec 17:00 Birmingham v Newcastle  2.30 3.30 3.20 +53  
18 Dec 17:00 Blackburn v West Ham  1.80 3.50 4.75 +53  
18 Dec 17:00 Wigan v Aston Villa  2.80 3.20 2.60 +53  
18 Dec 19:30 Liverpool v Fulham  1.57 3.75 6.50 +53  
19 Dec 14:00 West Brom v Wolverhampton  1.75 3.60 4.75 +53  
19 Dec 15:30 Blackpool v Tottenham  5.00 4.00 1.66 +53  
19 Dec 18:00 Chelsea v Man Utd  2.10 3.40 3.50 +53  
20 Dec 22:00 Man City v Everton  1.72 3.60 5.00


----------



## zawzaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Sunderland v Bolton


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 18, 2010)

zawzaw said:
			
		

> Sunderland v Bolton



what about them ?


----------



## wanosowo (Dec 20, 2010)

hi, I am new. What is the meaning of 1.5, 3.2, 3.6, +53. Which of them stands for a draw.
Thank you.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 20, 2010)

wanosowo said:
			
		

> hi, I am new. What is the meaning of 1.5, 3.2, 3.6, +53. Which of them stands for a draw.
> Thank you.



Hello, the first one is for the home team, the second is draw and third for guests. 
The so called decimal odds are the easiest, you just multiply the stake x odds to calculate your possible winnings.
+ 53 is just something left when we copied the odds from bet365. It means there are 53 more bets for this match, just ignore it.


----------

